

Code to 'stalkdaily' xss attack - code_devil
http://gist.github.com/93782

======
tlrobinson
This is as trivial as XSS attacks get. Third on the XSS cheat sheet:
<http://ha.ckers.org/xss.html>

------
Sephr
That was the original (afaik) code. It was changed a few more times with
randomUpdate containing different strings. The latest I saw before the url of
the script changed was <http://mikeyylolz.uuuq.com/x.js> (404'd now)

------
jskopek
Goes to show how few attacks are currently performed on sites nowdays. Twitter
survived all the fame, competition, and development without this happening
until now

